# Suggestions for where to live in England for a 30 year old!



## MsLisa (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey!

I have recently decided to move over to England next year (and before I turn 31 and limit my chances of ever being able to do it).

My motivation to move over is to be closer to Europe and the UK, which I want to explore more. With this in mind, London is probably not where I would want to go, due to the higher cost of living. 

I am a city girl, so couldn't live somewhere too quiet. I'd love to be somewhere that had live music, pubs, bars etc. 
I am also not overly fond of cold weather, but accept this is something I will just need to deal with.

If anyone has suggestions on places in England, I would be very appreciative!

Cheers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Personally, I'd plan on moving to someplace close to wherever I could find a job. What are your prospects in that regard?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MsLisa said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have recently decided to move over to England next year (and before I turn 31 and limit my chances of ever being able to do it).
> 
> ...



Do you mean England or the UK

Glasgow does it for me live music everyday in the city but if I had to live in England well I would opt for Manchester or Newcastle


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

MsLisa said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have recently decided to move over to England next year (and before I turn 31 and limit my chances of ever being able to do it).
> 
> ...


 As a generalization, the northerners of England are considered more friendly than the southerners, however, it's warmer in the south, and there are some lovely people in towns and villages in the south, and nightlife in some of the south coast towns is good. However, Lancashire and Cumbria are cheaper to live (they're in the north) and have very very friendly people there and a good deal of entertainment.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I too would suggest Manchester, Liverpool, Sheffield or Leeds - all vibrant cities with great cultural life, and affordable cost of living (large student population helps). Choose the area carefully, and take local advice, because only a couple of blocks (streets) can make a big difference in terms of personal safety, pleasantness, cleanliness etc. I suggest book yourself a week in a hostel in any of those cities, and start flat or flatshare-hunting. Early summer is a good time to move, as a lot of student and other accommodation are vacated and there's more choice.


----------



## MsLisa (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.

I work in the disability field, and from what I gather, I do not think I am going to find it too hard to get work.

What is someone's optinion on Bristol? Is this a big city?


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

I love, love, love Bristol and highly recommend it (not sure about finding work though!)!


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

bristol is ok and has loads of olds so the disability market is booming... you may want to consider bath... its near to bristol, smaller and more classy.. aslo lots of olds..(lots and lots)

Exeter is a nice city and right down in the south west so have a much better climate and the south west is where the best beaches etc are... they even have a few palm trees in torquay


----------

